# after change from openrc to systemd: no wifi anymore

## nickel

Hi everyone!

I decided last week, after a year of no updtes, to upgrade to gnome 3.10 and use systemd.

I don't have an internet connection anymore.

The driver wl (broadcom-43327) works fine and wpa_supplicant starts, but no luck.

I use predictables interface names (wlp3s0).

i noticed, when i try

```
systemctl enable wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0.service
```

i get something of creating a symlink with wpa_supplicant@wlan0.service.

I think that's the problem. How do i switch to predictable interface names in systemd?

----------

## DONAHUE

the easy way would be to emerge networkmanager and enable it as a service 

the gnome3/systemd combo defaults that way

----------

## Splink

There are lots of posts on this about networkmanager - be aware that it must be the only application managing the network interfaces and nothing else should interrupt it. 

It works with dhclient or dhcpcd. I had loads of problems getting this to work properly with Wifi and WPA_Supplicant, so I fell back to uninstalling network manager and using wpa_supplicant on its own.

----------

## nickel

i did that, but for some reason, wpa_supplicant dosn't connect and gdm won't start up

----------

